# Snake, Spider, Scorpion



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 23, 2009)

So, I put this on here as there seems to be a fall gathering in Slab City and some folks actually ride cross-country. Ray Mears has a fucking kick ass series on BBC I watch all the time and a lot of the exerpts are on youtube. Albeit, this is in Africa, most of the info is applicable here in the states:


----------

